# Tomatoes



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Planted my garden today 5 19 2014. I usually plant on Feb.1. Am I early or late? Live in houston,planted tomatoes,peppers and basil. When should I plant squash and green bean seeds? Thanks


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

If you planted on 5-19 you are way ahead of yourself.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

error 2 19 14


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Early to me but who know if you won't just get lucky with no more freezes.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I like to go by the weather in Alaska....and the forecast through end of March there is above average temps and no big blast of artic air. 

I think you have a decent chance of making it...may need to cover the tomatoes some nights. 

There is always the chance of a freak storm coming out of Canada...like just a few years ago when it snowed April 15...but I like your odds right now.

Personally I planted potatoes early this year because of the Alaska weather and may very well plant other stuff early.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

South of Houston I used to plant tomatos in mid February but several times lost them to frost. Even if they lived they didn't do much until the weather warmed up so now I just wait til March.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> I like to go by the weather in Alaska....and the forecast through end of March there is above average temps and no big blast of artic air.
> 
> I think you have a decent chance of making it...may need to cover the tomatoes some nights.
> 
> ...


Lark,
What weather link do you use for Alaska that has a month ahead forecast?
thanks


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Last year I planted early tomatoes and had to replant twice due to late frost. I'm waiting after the winter we just had.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

chumy said:


> Lark,
> What weather link do you use for Alaska that has a month ahead forecast?
> thanks


Chumy,

I check a couple:

http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/AK/Anchorage

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/anchorage-ak/99501/march-weather/346835?monyr=3/1/2014&view=table

Anchorage has relatively mild weather(compared to most of Alaska) and if you see temps heading well below zero there, it generally means we have some very cold temps a couple of weeks later. I don't see anything in the forecast that looks scary but it is a forecast.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Chumy,
> 
> I check a couple:
> 
> ...


thanks, this got me thinking a little. Why not look also at a city in North Central Canada? Seems like Alaska is so far West that it might not feel the effects of every low that develops?? I'm no weatherman, just thinking out loud.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I just transplanted some seedlings to pots last night...got a light on 'em 24/7. Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Chumy,

Not a weatherman here either...but I've observed that the lows that come down out of central Canada often give us the back side only and not the real cold temps. The Siberian express storms that come through Alaska and plunge south seem to give us our coldest temps, in my experience.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Chumy,
> 
> Not a weatherman here either...but I've observed that the lows that come down out of central Canada often give us the back side only and not the real cold temps. The Siberian express storms that come through Alaska and plunge south seem to give us our coldest temps, in my experience.


makes sense


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Spring*

When you plant Maters Early ..Gota protect from wind a little and Cover on frosty nites...Peppers like it warmer so treat them like Maters,if you got them in ..My WM cheta..showing 38deg 7 days ahead.. So I am holding out on my seed (summer stuff)They just won't germinate well and might be Stunted ...But if your plantin what I call (Fall stuff) turnips,radish,bok choy,carrots,lettuce,broc ,beets all these like it cooler so they will be OK.Corn and taters does ok a cooler too..This is ruff guide not complete just off top of head...Also Some winters are just warmer and you can get away with STUFF


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

cva34 said:


> When you plant Maters Early ..Gota protect from wind a little and Cover on frosty nites...Peppers like it warmer so treat them like Maters,if you got them in ..My WM cheta..showing 38deg 7 days ahead.. So I am holding out on my seed (summer stuff)They just won't germinate well and might be Stunted ...But if your plantin what I call (Fall stuff) turnips,radish,bok choy,carrots,lettuce,broc ,beets all these like it cooler so they will be OK.Corn and taters does ok a cooler too..This is ruff guide not complete just off top of head...Also Some winters are just warmer and you can get away with STUFF


One or two of those 38's won't cool off that soil too much if we keep getting sunny days in the 70's? I haven't looked at the forecast but i'm thinking about planting this weekend. Everything except Okra. Not sure how many days they are predicitng in the 30's? Guess i need to look. Here chita chita


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll probably put my tomatoes out after the cold spell next week. Looks like we have a pretty good chance at a freeze/frost next Wednesday....so I'll put them in the ground after that. 

Have already planted beets, potatoes, and kohlrabi and replaced some Brussels that froze back...not to mention rows of onions which have been in since Nov. . 

It will be another week after next that I'll start planting beans and corn and squash. Then, around April 1, I'll put in the warm season plants like peas and later Okra. 

Eating turnips, kale, broc, onions, lettuce and radishes in good numbers right now...and potatoes just beginning to crack through the surface.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I put a six pack of tomatoes in the ground yesterday along with some red peppers.

This is the first year I have grown brocilli and have some about ready..wo ho
I have done pretty good with my lettuce this year.

I put some old taters in the compost and other areas and they have been sproutin here recently. Wait and see


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We got lows in the 20's forecasted I think next Weds.,then another warm up the rest of the week.That's North of FT.Worth.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thunder in Feb>>frost in April....


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

How did you early guys turn out??All I planted so far is 7 maters and there covered more to come when it warms, along with the rest ..My soil temp is in 40s (But it was cold rain) Hope all fared well..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Everything looks terrible. Even the onions but they should pop back up. I don't think its over at least not here. I'm waiting.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I think I got lucky. Laid cages down on crop and covered with a big drop cloth on sunday night when it was 35 degrees. uncovered Wed and only one plant looked suspectMaybe I won't have to replant


----------

